# Had A JKD Concepts Lesson tonight....



## LegLockGuy (Oct 30, 2007)

Freakin amazing.

They are so well rounded it's amazing. They can strike, clinch, and work on the ground. Well we warmed up, and moved to some outside striking like jab, cross, hook, uppercut, and a low kick (with the lead leg). Then we did alot of "dirty boxing" We did and over/under clinch, then pushing away followed by follow up strikes. After doing alot of practice/drills, we did some groundfighting which included reverse guillotine, anaconda choke, and a leg reverse guillotine.

It just kicked so much ***, I loved it. I will have to go into it further. These guys know how to defend themselves and even have an MMA competition team.

Just wanted to share my experience.


----------



## rogerclf1 (Oct 31, 2007)

Damn You can't seem to find a school and stick to it.  I have talked to you and seen you on different threads about you finding schools.  I hope this is the one for you.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 31, 2007)

I enjoy JKD--it's a great adjunct to my arnis!


----------



## Spartan (Oct 31, 2007)

So what exactly does "dirty boxing" consist of?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 1, 2007)

Good luck!


----------



## LegLockGuy (Nov 1, 2007)

Spartan said:


> So what exactly does "dirty boxing" consist of?



Getting in some different clinches (mostly greco) and being able to control your opponent then by throwing knees, making small distances and landing punches.

BA stuff.


----------



## Shawn (Nov 1, 2007)

Dirty Boxing can also involve using parts of the glove not meant for striking in the ring (hiding a palm shot), hiding head butts, and scraping with the forehead in the clinch.  Ways to "bump" out of the clinch.  Lots of fun 

Shawn


----------



## hungfistron (Nov 1, 2007)

Sounds great, where did your concept lesson take place?


----------

